# [REQ] Gmail like file upload in PHP



## lywyre (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for a script/code to *select AND upload* files like GMail using PHP/MySQL. I did search Google and am working on some, but I guess somebody here would know better.

Thank you.

Edit: Bump


----------

